# MSM = Asian Hair?!



## Hairgasm (Sep 28, 2006)

Allow me to preface what I am about to say by mentioning that I am a new paid member, and I am NOT the other HairLove who has been a member for a while.  When I get my new username, I will post from that account, but until then, I'll post from this username.  I sent two e-mails to the moderator to change my username, and I await their reply.  

In the meantime, I am bursting at the seams to tell you all about my quasi-dilemma regarding my hair after taking MSM for roughly five years.

I actually posted this long, drawn-out, highly detailed post a couple of days ago, but the system erased my message because it says I wasn't logged in.  That may be a blessing in disguise, as it spares you all from reading fluff when all you want are the facts.  So, rather than editorializing, I will post (in chronological order) the events leading up to my having an Asian head of hair (after blowdrying) today.

1.  Someone on Naturallycurly.com mentioned MSM back in 2001, and I decided to try it.  I have been taking it every year since then.  Initially for the first two years, I took 1000 mgs. twice a day with tons of water.  Thereafter, I got lazy and tapered down to one 1000 mg. capsule once a day, then only randomly.  I had the rapid detox symptoms, and remedied that with drinking more distilled water.

2.  I have tried many MSM brands and forms.  They all work for me, but the kind that is formulated for humans (lignusil sp?) works the fastest for me.

3.  I noticed much faster hair growth back in 2002, but no texture change.  My hair was APL in 2003, and I did a 2" BC and wore it in a moist curly/wavy style.  That's when I noticed that my hair texture changed.  It used to naturally be the texture of Diana Ross' hair/wig/weave.  My hair used to be big, thick, and wild 4a hair.  But in 2003, it became more coily and springy.  I continued to sporadically take MSM.

4.  Since 2003, my hair texture has gradually changed.  Now my hair grows out of my skull this weird texture.  It's hard to describe.  I have a chin-length bob now, after doing another BC earlier this year.  It's wavy and spongey when dry, like a soft rug.  It doesn't look or feel like anyone's hair I have ever seen.  It's hard to classify my new hair type.  When natural, imagine if you combined 3b, 3c, and 4a in a bottle and mixed it all up; that's the texture it is now. I don't have pics yet.  It has gradually straightened and softened over the years, but I'm noticing now just how much of a drastic change it is.  It is also now, not 2x, but 3x as thick as before - and I had big hair before MSM!     Hence, my desire to flatten it so I don't scare small children.

5.  But the WEIRD thing is, when I mildly relax, blowout, or MaxiGlide my hair, IT STAYS STRAIGHT, even after washing!  The texture after blowdrying it is identical to an Asian guy's hair, since it's so short.  It's spikey and does these weird cowlick things, just like an Asian guy's short hair.

6.  The other day I went to the beauty school to get my hair texturized and flat-ironed to reduce its volume.  My stylist, who is a Black student, raked her fingers through my hair and had this odd look on her face.  I go, "Let me guess.  You've never seen or felt hair like mine before."  She goes, "To be honest with you, no, I haven't.  It's a good grade of hair, but just different...kinda like Japanese hair.  You really don't even need a texturizer.  Why don't I just press it?"  I insisted that I wanted my hair to lay flat and had her mildly retouch the roots.  There was a point when we both busted out laughing because my hair was sticking up like a beanstalk or sun rays.  I go, "I'm so glad you have validated that I have weird hair.  I thought I was just imagining it."

7.  I'm so used to having this big, wild hair and having my stylist flat-iron it with one of those old school irons that you put in a ceramic oven.  I asked the student stylist the other day to use the oven, and she was like, "Your hair doesn't need that much heat; using oven heat would be excessive.  I'm afraid to use that on your hair.  Can I just use my plug-in instead?"  I gave her the green light.

My hair is poker straight after just blowdrying.  Not straight with a little wave, but POKER straight, and I only have a mild texturizer.  Even without a texturizer, I get the same effect after any heat touches it.  

As I mentioned, I get these weird cowlick things similar to an Asian guy's where my hair just pops up and salutes the air, but it bounces.  My Asian friend assures me that it's because my hair is short.  She said, "Asian hair is stiff and spikey when it's short.  But when our hair grows out, the weight makes it hang nicely.  I never get cowlicks since my hair is shoulder-length."

I'm not claiming that my hair looks or feels like Asian hair when it grows out of my scalp.  I'm saying that even WITHOUT a texturizer and simply blowdrying it, it definitely does.  It was never like this before MSM.  I'm happy that it's more manageable and not a fierce jungle to wrestle with.  Maybe my hair was so knotty and tangled before because it was missing MSM/sulfur?

I'm not here to spark the old good hair/bad hair debate.  I'm relaying my personal experience with taking MSM for five years, since some of us are curious about the long-term effects of supplements.

Y'all, I don't know if this is a good thing or a bad thing.  Have any of you veteran MSM users noticed a similar result?  I don't know what to make of it.  I wonder if my hair will keep changing the longer I take MSM.  

I also don't even know how to style this new hair!!!


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Sep 28, 2006)

THAT IS AMAZINGLY INTERESTING BEING THAT i'VE ONLY BEEN ON MSM CONTINUOUSLY BY ITSELF AS A SUPPLEMENT -NOT INCLUDED IN ONE LIKE HAIR VITAMINS FOR ALMOST 2 MONTHS.  I MYSELF WAS JUST WONDERING YESTERDAY THE LONG TERM EFFECTS OF TAKING VITAMINS LIKE WE DO BECAUSE i FEEL ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS LIKE I COULD EASILY LIVE TO BE 120 YEARS OLD.  

i ALSO BELIVE THHAT DIFFERENT HAIR TEXTURES IS A CONGLOMERATE OF DIFFERENT ANATOMY/DNA/ PROTEINS/ ATOMS/ KERATIN AND SO FORTH YOU GOT ME. SO IF THESE JOKERS CAN DO ALL KINDS OF THINGS TO YOUR DNA TO MAKE SURE YOUR BABY IS BORN WITH BLUE EYEES AND TEST TUBES AND JUNK HOW MUCH LESS OR MORE IF WE TOOK A NATURAL SUBSTANCE THAT THE BODY UTILIZES ANYWAY AND JACKED IT UP A NOTCH WILL ALSO CHANGE A STRUCTURE OF A CELL TO PRODUSE A DIFFERENYT RESULT.  WE HAVE MEMBERS ON HERE THAT THEIR HAIR TEXTURE LITERALLY WENT STRAIGHT FROM BIOSIL AND HENNA.  i'M NOT SURPRISED.  

sO ARE YOU GOING TO GROW IT LONG NOW?


----------



## Nanyanika (Sep 28, 2006)

very intersting, i noticed afrer taking msm, silica and efas, my hair texture has become softer.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 28, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your story; we do need to hear about the long-term results of the items we take.  Has the MSM affected anything else, like body, health, and skin?


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Sep 28, 2006)

It sounds as if you are changing into an Asian male...  Just kiddin. Since you mentioned your stylist using heat routinely on your hair using the old school iron stove, I'm thinking it could possibly be heat damage changing the texture. Maybe not, just a thought. Your hair sounds very thick and pretty. Can't wait to see your photos.


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi HL. Welcome to the board, girl! 

I used MSM in the past, but discontinued use because i grew tired of constantly having to add the powder to my drinks. It just became a drag. I'd rather pop a pill..... but i heard many say that the MSM capsules arent as effective as the powder. So i just quit altogether.

What form of MSM do you take? And what dosage daily?

Thanks for sharing your story. Looking forward to seeing your pics, esp. before and after photos.


----------



## Keen (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, we would like to see some pictures. that sound interesting. Thanks for posting, it is good to hear from someone who has been taking Vits for a while. Thats' one of the reason I try not to take much.


----------



## Nic_Cali (Sep 28, 2006)

Question:I digress but, why do you feel you need to change your username?


----------



## Hairgasm (Sep 28, 2006)

Nymphe: I notice that when I haven't taken MSM for a while I get more bloated.  When I take it consistently for two weeks straight with plenty of water, I drop 10 pounds like it's nothing.  My theory is that since we know the body retains more water to dilute the toxins within our cells, when you flush the toxins out via MSM, the water goes as well.  The only other major plus is people constantly tell me I look like I'm "no older than 23," when I'm 34 going on 35!  However, even after being a total supplement junkie since I was 11 years-old, taking the best of the best whole food vitamins and minerals and eating primarily organic food, I still have gray hair and haven't been able to cure that.  I heard of this tea called Pepperie or something like that (www.pepperie.com ?) that is supposed to gradually darken gray hair.  I haven't tried it (yet!), though.  I'm only like 20% gray, though.  My hair is naturally a caramel color, so hopefully my grays don't show that obviously.  I am DEFINITELY growing my hair as long as possible.

nomoweavesfome: I totally get what you're saying.  I'm with you.  I've done more hair research than I care to admit over the years, and I was shocked to learn that the Black race has been said to have the lowest amount of elemental sulfur in our bodies in comparison to other races.  I wonder why that is?   

At least my hair is easier to handle now.  I use good conditioners like L'Anza Nourishing, Rusk Sensories Calm, and Biolage Conditioning Balm, and I alternate them (yes, regular conditioner) as my leave-in when I do a wash and go, so I'm sure that adds to the softness factor.  I do a wash and go roughly 60% of the time, and wear my hair blown out the other 40%.  To combat buildup, I faithfully use Nexxus Aloe Rid 2-3x a week.  It's moisturizing and not drying for my hair.  I just can't do drugstore anything anymore, unless it's a L'Oreal product.

All in all, I have to say having softer, smoother, less tangled hair is a GOOD thing.  But I still don't know what to do about these dern cowlicks except to use a lot of coconut oil for weight, grow my hair as long as possible, and realize that doing a BC is no longer an option - lest I want to look like Alfalfa!  erplexed


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome to the board!   And thanks so much for sharing your story.   Yea it is very good to hear someone's results from longterm use of MSM.   I had to laugh at your story when you said you didn't want to scare the kids.   I have been taking TriMedica powdered MSM for maybe 5months now...  Hmmm, i'm not quite ready to contribute my growth or my halted shedding to MSM, just yet.   I do swear that it has helped my knees feel better and I do not get sinus headaches every week like i used to.  And when i do get them, they are very mild...so i plan to continue using because of these benefits...Maybe 5yrs down the road from here i'll be posting with great longterm results as you are...


----------



## MonaRae (Sep 28, 2006)

I have take MSM  (pill form) for maybe 8 â€“ 9 months off and on (more off) and I do notice my hair grows best with it.  My texture has definitely changes to the coily type and my strains are very healthy since taking it.

Since taking MSM ppl seem to thing I got â€œgood hairâ€!

MonaRae


----------



## Guapa1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hairgasm (Sep 28, 2006)

I thought it would be a good idea to change my username since it is so similar to HairLove's username.  I'm a long-time lurker, but new to posting here and don't want folks to get us confused.  

As far as how much MSM I take now, I take one 1000 mg. capsule of Natrol MSM 3-4x a week.  Like I said, it's only sporadically these days.  I'm not on any sort of _strict_ supplement regimen, though I do care about my health and I supplement as needed.  Again, I've been taking vitamins since I was 11.  I have a relative in the nutritional supplement industry, and my mother forced me to take all sorts of vitamins and minerals when I was a kid.

I take the Alive! Whole Food Multivitamin (that contains enzymes for digestion) once or twice a day or when I remember to take it, a special iron supplement called Iron Glycinate (that absorbs well) during my period, calcium citrate for a few days when I haven't had that much calcium (I'm a non-dairy person, but love spinach), and zinc with Vitamin C when I feel icky or like my immune system is low during cold season or if I've been around someone who is ill.  

I'm currently on an allergy-free diet (Ultra-InflamX) due to a wheat and dairy allergy, so I'm begrudgingly eating healthy, clean food when I'd rather be eating baked macaroni and cheese and candied yams with butter.  

I'm a Jamaican/West Indian and African food LOVER, and since the Afro-Caribbean diet has very little wheat and dairy, that's what I tend to stick with nowadays.  I also eat a lot of sushi and sashimi for my mood (Omega 3).  For me, soul food is for holidays only; but even then, digestive enzymes are a MUST!

I'm big on the power of digestive enzymes ( www.enzymestuff.com ) and I have taken them for years.  GNC makes THE BEST multi-enzyme supplement that even contains acidophilus for the gut.  I wish more people knew about how beneficial digestive enzymes are...especially if you're eating heavy, cooked food.  Enzymes are the missing link that break nutrients (including protein and fats) down into an absorbable form.  

Maybe my new hair is a combination of the things I consume and it's a cumulative effect.  I don't know.  I think it's the MSM, though.  Once my hair grows to SL I'll stop complaining.  But for the duration of my resembling a lion, I'll be fussin'.  

I do notice that when I take MSM, my knees don't "crack" when I bend down to pick something up and stand up.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 28, 2006)

Hair Love said:
			
		

> I had the rapid detox symptoms, and remedied that with drinking more distilled water.


 

I just started taking MSM...what are the symptoms you mentioned here??

Very interesting indeed!!!
Janet in Atlanta


----------



## Aveena (Sep 28, 2006)

Hair Love said:
			
		

> imagine if you combined 3b, 3c, and 4a in a bottle and mixed it all up; that's the texture it is now.


 
Voila!!! I knew I wasn't the only one  I have the same SHORT term effect . (6 weeks) I spend most of the day yesterday looking thru the archives trying to find someone that was having the same effect. My new growth looks like it can be flat ironed straight and I'm a natural 4b? 


I beileve you  .. I started out with 1000mg a day now I'm taking 4000mg. I love it.


----------



## ximenia (Sep 28, 2006)

I COMPLETELY agree. MSM sulfur is da truth! I don't take it anymore because I did have the cleansing effects (not in a good way) but my texture definitely changed. in my experience, if you have 4a you'll go to a 3c, 4b will go to a 4a. the hair grows out really soft. my whole head used to be 4b now its a mixture. since ive been on this board i've read that it doesn't work for everyone, it messes up some peoples cycle and makes them break out. since i cant use it anymore, i use qhemet products which contain msm. it definitely keeps my hair thick and healthy. when i was taking it, i took 1000mg's a day.




			
				Hair Love said:
			
		

> Allow me to preface what I am about to say by mentioning that I am a new paid member, and I am NOT the other HairLove who has been a member for a while.  When I get my new username, I will post from that account, but until then, I'll post from this username.  I sent two e-mails to the moderator to change my username, and I await their reply.
> 
> In the meantime, I am bursting at the seams to tell you all about my quasi-dilemma regarding my hair after taking MSM for roughly five years.
> 
> ...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 28, 2006)

Hair Love said:
			
		

> It is also now, not 2x, but 3x as thick as before - and I had big hair before MSM!  Hence, my desire to flatten it so I don't scare small children.


 
You killin me here! This is a great post!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Hairgasm (Sep 28, 2006)

The rapid detox symptoms were breaking out in bumps all over my body - INCLUDING THE SOLES OF MY FEET.  I was so unbearably itchy, child, I was brushing my body with my hairbrush!  It stopped when I drank more water.

Itchy bumps and acne are a common side effect of MSM if you're not drinking enough water to flush the toxins out.  Drink as much water as you can stand!  

I have a slight straw fetish, and drink everything with a straw.  I notice I can get more water down this way.  Hey, whatever works!


----------



## Hairgasm (Sep 28, 2006)

I have an audience!  LOL.


----------



## chocolatesis (Sep 28, 2006)

Fran said:
			
		

> Voila!!! I knew I wasn't the only one  I have the same SHORT term effect . (6 weeks) I spend most of the day yesterday looking thru the archives trying to find someone that was having the same effect. My new growth looks like it can be flat ironed straight and I'm a natural 4b?
> 
> 
> I beileve you  .. I started out with 1000mg a day now I'm taking 4000mg. I love it.


 

What brand of MSM are you taking? I used to take CVS brand MSM and it softened my hair and it shortened my cycle a little (I loved that) but I didn't experience any of the joint benefits others said they experienced. I tried VitaminShoppe MSM for a week then stopped because it made me break out horribly!  I just couldn't take it. Is there a pure brand of MSM that won't make you break out?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 28, 2006)

Hair Love said:
			
		

> I also don't even know how to style this new hair!!!


 
Bless your heart!! Sounds like a good quandry to be in! 

I just started taking MSM it's actually a formulation for joints because I'm a runner and I was having a little pain in my right knee (which has gone away! BTW)  I didn't even know about the added benefits that it's great for hair!! Go figure, and asian hair! My son is half asain and his hair is BEAUTIFUL, he has big locks of curls no frizz, just curls. People love to run their fingers through his hair .... poor thing, he hates that LOL  (He looks like Tiger Woods Jr.) LOL

So if momma can get her 4a to look like his, then maybe God didn't play such a mean trick on me after all. (I joke that when I was being made I placed an order to have hair like my son's but my son got it instead of me! LOL I got the 4a fine cotton puff instead)

Now forget about joint problems. what's the best MSM money can buy for hair! LOL this is too wild.

Thanks for posting that, I really got a kick out of it as you can tell!

Janet in Atlanta


----------



## Qetesh (Sep 28, 2006)

This is a very interesting thread, I didnâ€™t know taking sulfur would have any type of effect on your hair also had no clue about it having anything to do with race. 
I am not quick to agree with testing that â€œclaimsâ€ the black population has this or that deficiency because a lot of it is plain incorrect. 
I might consider adding it to my regimen but I do not want to take too much of anything. 

I would like to see what your pics look like. I sometimes have a hard time identifying what hair type I am as well, my back seems more curly and the top is wavy I am not sure if its from heat damage but its possible.


----------



## Aveena (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm taking GNC MSM 1000 capsules. I haven't broken out (yet) but I just increased my dosage this week...my overall health seems better... no aches and pains, so I like it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 28, 2006)

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> I do swear that it has helped my knees feel better and I do not get sinus headaches every week like i used to.


 
My joints don't pop like they used to and my knees feel great!!! So MSM is a win win win in my opinion... who knew!


----------



## Aveena (Sep 28, 2006)

Qetesh said:
			
		

> I didnâ€™t know taking sulfur would have any type of effect on your hair also had no clue about it having anything to do with race.
> I am not quick to agree with testing that â€œclaimsâ€ the black population has this or that deficiency because a lot of it is plain incorrect.


 
I agree, I don't think the black population has a deficiency in sulfur erplexed . and I certainly do not think it has anything to do with race. This is a mystery though?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 28, 2006)

Hair Love said:
			
		

> Drink as much water as you can stand!


 
Woo, thanks for the tip, I'm going to buy some jugs to carry to work now!

Man, ya'll makin me so smart!

I just orderd some Biotin for my boss, now I gotta tell her about this!! Perhaps I'll show her. I just got out of braids and relaxed my hair. In about a year, the proof will be in the pudding...

Thanks again for a funny, infomative, encouraging post!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 28, 2006)

I found this rather interesting : FYI

http://www.worldimage.com/products/info/msm/msmfacts.html


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 28, 2006)

Hair Love said:
			
		

> I thought it would be a good idea to change my username since it is so similar to HairLove's username.  I'm a long-time lurker, but new to posting here and don't want folks to get us confused.
> 
> As far as how much MSM I take now, I take one 1000 mg. capsule of Natrol MSM 3-4x a week.  Like I said, it's only sporadically these days.  I'm not on any sort of _strict_ supplement regimen, though I do care about my health and I supplement as needed.  Again, I've been taking vitamins since I was 11.  I have a relative in the nutritional supplement industry, and my mother forced me to take all sorts of vitamins and minerals when I was a kid.
> 
> ...



I was taking enzymes and noticed that alcohol effected to more. I would drink wine and get CRAZY drunk off just a glass or two. And I would have bad headaches the next morning and hanover feeling. Not sure why enzymes did this (it does seem logical though) but I stopped taking the enzymes because of that - I needs to drink my wine.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 28, 2006)

Okay now you guys got me going! Check this out! What doesn't MSM cure? :bouncegre

Acne â–ª Alertness â–ª Allergies (Dust, Food, Mites, Pollen) â–ª Anti-aging â–ª Asthma â–ª Athletic injuries/pain
Back pain â–ª Blood clotting â–ª Candida â–ª Carpal Tunnel Syndrome â–ª Circulatory problems â–ª Concentration
Conjunctivitis â–ª Constipation â–ª Dental pain â–ª Depression â–ª Diabetes â–ª Diarrhea â–ª Emphysema
Enhances Vitamin C â–ª Fibromyalgia â–ª Flexibility â–ª Free radical damage â–ª Gastrointestinal problems
Hair growth and appearance â–ª Healing burns â–ª Heartburn/hyperacidity â–ª Hypertension â–ª Immune function
Infection â–ª Inflammation â–ª Insulin balance  â–ª Interstitial Cystitis â–ª Itching â–ª Joint pain â–ª Leg cramps
Lung dysfunction â–ª Memory loss â–ª Migraines â–ª Muscle pain â–ª Nails (growth, strength) â–ª Nerve disorders
Pain â–ª Parasites â–ª Pets (silky coat/skin disorders) â–ª Rashes â–ª Reduce wrinkles â–ª Removes toxins
Rheumatism  â–ª Rheumatoid arthritis â–ª Scar tissue â–ª Scleroderma â–ª Sinusitis â–ª Skin disorders
Skin (health and appearance) â–ª Stress â–ª Tendonitis â–ª TMJ â–ª Tumor growth â–ª Urinary tract disorders
Wound healing â–ª Yeast infections
​


----------



## Amina (Sep 28, 2006)

Hair Love said:
			
		

> I have an audience!  LOL.



Why change your user's name...just get a really cool Avatar and a nice siggy There are some posters with similar names and I just go by the avatar and siggy to tell them apart. 

oh and Welcome aboard...Thanks for posting


----------



## Hairgasm (Sep 28, 2006)

If I read only one or two biased reports from pharmaceutical companies with an agenda I wouldn't take the sulfur/race thing as fact.  

However, I have read many, many clinical studies that have concluded this as fact.  If it is necessary for me to cite references, I am happy to provide them.  I agree that it depends on the source, but if multiple reliable sources state this claim as fact, and I have added sulfur to my diet and have noticed a remarkable change, I am a believer.  I could have NEVER just blown my hair straight before taking sulfur.

I don't see how stating that sulfur content differs among races as being an insult or smack to the AA race.  Just as we know for a fact that people of African descent have more melanin in their skin than Caucasian people, we don't seem to take offense to that.  We know it's true and not some conspiracy theory; maybe because melanin is a positive, protective component of skin and we're proud that we as a race have that on our side and amazing skin?   

All I'm saying is Afro-textured hair FOR THE MOST PART (not all or every person of African descent) is much different than other hair types.  There is a reason.  Sulfur may not be the ONLY piece to the puzzle, but I am convinced that it plays a role.

Again, I take NATROL brand MSM, but I've taken several brands in capsule form.

Now that I think of it, my periods went from lasting five full days of heavy bleeding down to two days of light bleeding.  My gyno told me I'm healthy as a horse and to thank my lucky stars.  I am!


----------



## plainj (Sep 28, 2006)

When I took MSM I remember my short edges sticking up. I had a hard time getting them to lay flat even w/ gel/moisturizer & a scarf. It also helped my joints. When I exercised, I had the hardest time doing lunges--my knees would hurt badly. I no longer felt that pain when I took MSM. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 28, 2006)

You go Hair Luv, you really informed me and for that I'm grateful! 

I am so behind on the hair care thing, I've been wearing braids for the past 6 years, I had terrible hair sheding PP (after baby) and man I just hid from the problem by getting my hair braided over and over and over, until 2 weeks ago! Now I am gonig to nurse my hair back to health based on the information I'm finding here on this site! 

I never ever heard of Alter Ego CREN Curativ Ego for Hair Loss until today, I needed that stuff after my baby was born  

And as for the sulfur thing, I don't see how that can be insulting, if it's a proven fact, that's all it is...just facts....


----------



## Hairgasm (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh, about digestive enzymes and alcohol...  

NEVER take an enzyme supplement anytime near when you'll be taking medication or drinking alcohol or caffeine.  Since enzymes break everything down, they heighten the effects of medications and booze.  I take my enzymes way separately from when I have a glass of champagne.  Digestive enymes tend to linger in the body for a couple hours after a meal until the meal fully digests.

I  wait four hours after taking an enzyme supplement to have some bubbly.  Women can't live on health food alone!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have one question, does anyone know the converions from tsp to mg?

I can't wait to see your hair


----------



## Hairgasm (Sep 28, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> You go Hair Luv, you really informed me and for that I'm grateful!
> 
> I am so behind on the hair care thing, I've been wearing braids for the past 6 years, I had terrible hair sheding PP (after baby) and man I just hid from the problem by getting my hair braided over and over and over, until 2 weeks ago! Now I am gonig to nurse my hair back to health based on the information I'm finding here on this site!
> 
> ...


 
That is AWESOME that you've made a firm resolve to pamper your hair.  Kudos to you, AtlantaJJ.  If you're diligent with your haircare regimen, you should start to notice a big difference in a week or two.  Even a little improvement builds confidence and motivation!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 28, 2006)

Much love and hugz to HairLuv!! see I renamed ya!


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 28, 2006)

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> I have one question, does anyone know the converions from tsp to mg?


Technically, you cannot because a teaspoon is a unit of volume and milligram is a unit of mass (weight).  The only exception to this is measuring water.  The closest you can come is 1 tsp.â‰ˆ5g.

Who said algebra was useless?


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Sep 28, 2006)

Hair Love said:
			
		

> Oh, about digestive enzymes and alcohol...
> 
> NEVER take an enzyme supplement anytime near when you'll be taking medication or drinking alcohol or caffeine. Since enzymes break everything down, they heighten the effects of medications and booze. I take my enzymes way separately from when I have a glass of champagne. Digestive enymes tend to linger in the body for a couple hours after a meal until the meal fully digests.
> 
> I wait four hours after taking an enzyme supplement to have some bubbly. Women can't live on health food alone!


 

JUST WHEN i THOUGHT i COULDN'T GET HEALTHIER, HERE YOU GO  WITH THE EZYME STUFF!!  BOY i TELL YOU-- GOD WILLING i'LL LIVE TO 130!! LOL


----------



## nadine1977canada (Sep 28, 2006)

Hair Love said:
			
		

> Allow me to preface what I am about to say by mentioning that I am a new paid member, and I am NOT the other HairLove who has been a member for a while.  When I get my new username, I will post from that account, but until then, I'll post from this username.  I sent two e-mails to the moderator to change my username, and I await their reply.
> 
> In the meantime, I am bursting at the seams to tell you all about my quasi-dilemma regarding my hair after taking MSM for roughly five years.
> 
> ...




Ok...Y'all got me going again...  Just last week I was in here saying I would not try any MSM. After reading how some people where PMS-ing bad...I got scared since my PMS are rough as it is. But after reading  you post, I might give it a try. I will be scared as a pigeon, but I will give it a try. The minute i read your post, I had a vision of myself with beautiful straight asian like hair   ...Damn I looked real cute too!   Ok ok.... I will give MSM a try. Which bran y'all recommend and what dosage! LOL


----------



## growingbrown (Sep 28, 2006)

I think that this is why I am having a hard time seeing my new growth.  I have been taking 4.25 g of MSM a day for about 3 months.  My new growth is soft and thick.  When I blowdry and flat iron, it looks like I do not need a touch up.  I think I will continue with my MSM.  Just think, I was going to stop takiing it.  Not NOW


----------



## Brownshugaz (Sep 28, 2006)

great thread


----------



## JLove74 (Sep 28, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> You go Hair Luv, you really informed me and for that I'm grateful!
> 
> I am so behind on the hair care thing, I've been wearing braids for the past 6 years, I had terrible hair sheding PP (after baby) and man I just hid from the problem by getting my hair braided over and over and over, until 2 weeks ago! Now I am gonig to nurse my hair back to health based on the information I'm finding here on this site!
> 
> ...


 
I have a bottle that I've used a few times when I was dealing with serious shedding.  If you like it, I can send it to your for free - no problem at all.  I'd rather get rid of it, since I'm not using it any longer.

Just lemme know


----------



## tallnomad (Sep 28, 2006)

very interesting.  guess i'll pull out my powder.  it's my dr. jarrow and tastes super nasty.  maybe i'll finish it and then get the natrol caps you suggested.

i also have fresh cucumber juice almost daily. it has a lot of sulfur and selenium.  carrot and cucumber juice combined (which i make) is supposed to accelerate hair growth.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 28, 2006)

JLove74 said:
			
		

> I have a bottle that I've used a few times when I was dealing with serious shedding. If you like it, I can send it to your for free - no problem at all. I'd rather get rid of it, since I'm not using it any longer.
> 
> Just lemme know


'

That is sooooo very kind!  I have read were I could do a roller set and then put on my scalp and let it sit before I go under the dryer! That would be perfect!  Man o man, I didn't get a lick of work done today but boy did I learn a lot. Then I come straight home and I'm back on my 'puter and I see this great news! Thank you!! Please see my PM

Janet happy in Atlanta -  -  looking for a touch up buddy!! 

I gotta get me a siggy and a picture thingie and all that stuff!


----------



## RainbowCurls (Sep 28, 2006)

Nymphe said:
			
		

> Technically, you cannot because a teaspoon is a unit of volume and milligram is a unit of mass (weight).  The only exception to this is measuring water.  The closest you can come is 1 tsp.â‰ˆ5g.
> 
> Who said algebra was useless?



A gram is a measure of mass too... isn't it?

AFAIK 1 tsp is approx 5_ml_

ETA: Unless you meant a teaspoon of _water_ is approx 5g.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 28, 2006)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> A gram is a measure of mass too... isn't it?
> 
> AFAIK 1 tsp is approx 5_ml_
> 
> ETA: Unless you meant a teaspoon of _water_ is approx 5g.


Oh, I forgot to mention with water, the volume number equal the mass number.  My brain is faster than my fingers...


----------



## LondonDiva (Sep 28, 2006)

Hair Love said:
			
		

> The rapid detox symptoms were breaking out in bumps all over my body - INCLUDING THE SOLES OF MY FEET.  I was so unbearably itchy, child, I was brushing my body with my hairbrush!  It stopped when I drank more water.
> 
> Itchy bumps and acne are a common side effect of MSM if you're not drinking enough water to flush the toxins out.  Drink as much water as you can stand!
> 
> *I have a slight straw fetish, and drink everything with a straw.*  I notice I can get more water down this way.  Hey, whatever works!



You too  Everything but hot drinks though.  I even drink alcohol with a straw


----------



## LondonDiva (Sep 28, 2006)

My MSM is at the post office waiting to be picked up.  There is a more potent MSM than the lignisul brand I was taking before. **click the MSM link in my siggy to read up on it.** There are more mg per teaspoon than the other brand.  I can't wait to try this.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 29, 2006)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> My MSM is at the post office waiting to be picked up. There is a more potent MSM than the lignisul brand I was taking before. **click the MSM link in my siggy to read up on it.** There are more mg per teaspoon than the other brand. I can't wait to try this.


 
DANG, that MSM is potent! 7000 mg per teaspoon!  I gotta go read more!

ETA: They have a link for the US purchasers too!  Thanks londondiva!
http://www.a1msm.co.uk/msm-usa.htm


----------



## LondonDiva (Sep 29, 2006)

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> DANG, that MSM is potent! 7000 mg per teaspoon!  I gotta go read more!
> 
> ETA: They have a link for the US purchasers too!  Thanks londondiva!
> http://www.a1msm.co.uk/msm-usa.htm



You're welcome.   These guys have the best customer service.  My mum called to re-order she recieved hers the next day before she even posted the cheque to pay for it, talk about really trustworthy. Their delivery is fast, mine came the next day, the postman is re-delivering it tomorrow as I was out, can't wait to try this brand.

Plus they take Paypal


----------



## gn1g (Sep 29, 2006)

yes Hair Love you have an audience and I for one am leaning forward to catch every tip.  I have a couple of questions and comments for you.

1.  WHy are you taking the Iron Glycinoe during your cycle?  I take Iron randomly but mostly during that time to help lighten the flow.  I also take it to help minimize my shedding.

2.  Do you know of any supplment that stops shedding.

3.  Cooper 2mg per day is suppose to turn your gray hair back to its normal color and so does alfafa.

4.   I take papaya enzmyes with most every meal, do you think people need stronger enzymes? 

5.  Tell us more about other supplements u take?


I get all bloat and itchy when I don't take the MSM also.


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 29, 2006)

Den1, what is "efas"?  I've never heard of this.



			
				den1 said:
			
		

> very intersting, i noticed afrer taking msm, silica and efas, my hair texture has become softer.


----------



## winterinatl (Sep 29, 2006)

Hairluv, I have a question for you:

It seems you are a very healthy eater.  I have heard people have seen texture differences with MSM...but you seem to have had a MAJOR texture change.  Do you suppose this effect is mainly as result of the MSM, or perhaps the combined effect of your supplementation/healthy ways?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Enchantmt (Sep 29, 2006)

MrsHouston said:
			
		

> Den1, what is "efas"?  I've never heard of this.



EFAs = Essential Fatty Acids


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Sep 30, 2006)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> You're welcome.   These guys have the best customer service.  My mum called to re-order she recieved hers the next day before she even posted the cheque to pay for it, talk about really trustworthy. Their delivery is fast, mine came the next day, the postman is re-delivering it tomorrow as I was out, can't wait to try this brand.
> 
> Plus they take Paypal


Thanks for the site . I'll definitely be placing an order. I have been meaning to get back on an MSM regime for a while now. I first started MSM supplementsi in about 2002  but didn't keep up with it. My hair has been suffering without MSM and supplements.


----------



## Nanyanika (Sep 30, 2006)

MrsHouston said:
			
		

> Den1, what is "efas"?  I've never heard of this.


Its essential fatty acids, omega 3, 6 and 9. they are known as good fats. our bodies don't manufacture them so we have to supplrement through diet.


----------



## LondonDiva (Sep 30, 2006)

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> Thanks for the site . I'll definitely be placing an order. I have been meaning to get back on an MSM regime for a while now. I first started MSM supplementsi in about 2002  but didn't keep up with it. My hair has been suffering without MSM and supplements.



You're welcome!

I got my 2 1lb tubs today.  This is gonna last me a long time!! lThis stuff looks like a white Class A narcotic I'd be very careful carrying this through customs at the airport  

It's more refined than the Lignisul crystals (like a crystally powder-very easy to dissolve)and the beauty is I can take about 1/4 teaspoon (1750mg) in 1/2 litre of water at a time and not taste the MSM. It still have that slight bitter MSM taste to it.

1 heaped teaspoon of this stuff is = 7,000mg


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 30, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> Its essential fatty acids, omega 3, 6 and 9. they are known as good fats. our bodies don't manufacture them so we have to supplrement through diet.



Thanks... I need to add the Omega 9 to my diet


----------



## silvergirl (Sep 30, 2006)

hmm interesting...

i dont need a texture change cause i love my texture... but does msn  help with de-frizzing on natural hair... meaning if i dont want to flatiron my hair would i still get the "msn" effect or do you only notice it alot on flatironned/straightened hair?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 30, 2006)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> It's more refined than the Lignisul crystals (like a crystally powder-very easy to dissolve)and the beauty is I can take about 1/4 teaspoon (1750mg) in 1/2 litre of water at a time and not taste the MSM. It still have that slight bitter MSM taste to it.
> 
> 1 heaped teaspoon of this stuff is = 7,000mg


 
Hey Diva, I read your first post and ordered some right away! I got one lb to see how it does me should last for ever based on what you have posted. I've read so much here and MSM is definately a winner for so many reasons. I was taking a cheap on and my knee doesn't hurt any more, as a matter of fact I don't have a single ache or pain of any kind...not that I had many... I'm 44 years old so I figure I'm getting ahead of the game in a lot of ways by using these supplements!! Woo Hoo!!

I'm just getting started baby!!


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 30, 2006)

Hair Love, what will be your new user name?

Also I'm taking Chewable Papaya Enzyme...They have a good taste to them that make it easy to take.

Oh, I too have the straw fetish   However, using straws put extra "air" in your body which eqauls gas 



			
				Hair Love said:
			
		

> I thought it would be a good idea to change my username since it is so similar to HairLove's username.  I'm a long-time lurker, but new to posting here and don't want folks to get us confused.
> 
> As far as how much MSM I take now, I take one 1000 mg. capsule of Natrol MSM 3-4x a week.  Like I said, it's only sporadically these days.  I'm not on any sort of _strict_ supplement regimen, though I do care about my health and I supplement as needed.  Again, I've been taking vitamins since I was 11.  I have a relative in the nutritional supplement industry, and my mother forced me to take all sorts of vitamins and minerals when I was a kid.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 30, 2006)

AtlantaJJ what exactly are you putting on your scalp before you go under the dryer?



			
				AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> '
> 
> That is sooooo very kind!  I have read were I could do a roller set and then put on my scalp and let it sit before I go under the dryer! That would be perfect!  Man o man, I didn't get a lick of work done today but boy did I learn a lot. Then I come straight home and I'm back on my 'puter and I see this great news! Thank you!! Please see my PM
> 
> ...


----------



## LondonDiva (Oct 2, 2006)

I've been taking this stuff for the whole weekend, I must say this stuff I can feel working already.  I don't have any of those knee pains I usually get, I actually feel very less stiff and much more virbrant than usual. I feel like I have a lil more energy also. So far so good. Every beverage I have whether hot or cold, I put about an 1/8 of a teaspoon in, and so far no headaches, thank god.  Maybe because I'm not putting huge amounts in my liquids and spacing the doseage out.  

Thumbs up for *DistilpureMSM*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 2, 2006)

MrsHouston said:
			
		

> AtlantaJJ what exactly are you putting on your scalp before you go under the dryer?


 
It's called *Alter Ego* Preventive Treatment for Hairloss "*Cren*" - 125 ml

I haven't started using it yet, but I have some on order and will be using it soon. I searched on this site and a lot of people posted that it helped with hair sheding.  I want to do things to pamper my scalp too so I understand this is really good for that.


----------



## Hairgasm (Oct 2, 2006)

MrsHouston said:
			
		

> Hair Love, what will be your new user name?
> 
> Also I'm taking Chewable Papaya Enzyme...They have a good taste to them that make it easy to take.
> 
> Oh, I too have the straw fetish However, using straws put extra "air" in your body which eqauls gas


 
Here I am!    "Hairgasm" is my new moniker.

I hear ya on the straw thing.  I can drink ANYTHING if it has a straw.  Maybe it's an oral fixation thing...

I'm glad you're liking the papaya enzyme.  

I just ordered lipase powder from a cheesemaker, because it is the enzyme that dissolves fat.  Bears in hibernation are high in lipase, which is what causes their weight loss.  I'm always doing self-experimentation!

You can't find plain lipase anywhere online or in health food stores.  The only places that carry it are cheesemakers, because they use it to make cheese.  It's cheap, too.  

I'm going to take it on an empty stomach for a while to see what effect it has on my blubber.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Oct 2, 2006)

Hairgasm said:
			
		

> Here I am!    "Hairgasm" is my new moniker.
> 
> I hear ya on the straw thing.  I can drink ANYTHING if it has a straw.  Maybe it's an oral fixation thing...
> 
> ...




I'm not sure it will do much.  Lipase is usually secreted into the small intestines.  So it never sees the hydrochloric acid and peptidases in the stomach.  I'm guessing if you're eating it on an empty stomach, lipase is going to be broken down like any other protein.  Some proteins are built and modified to withstand the acid and enzymes of the stomach, others become activated there.  I don't think lipase is one of them since it goes directly into the small intestine.  If you were to take the lipase with food, it might stand a better chance since the food will buffer your stomach acids.  Just a thought.


----------



## cmw45 (Oct 2, 2006)

erplexed I'm gonna throw my hat in too...when my stylist told me the other day that I had a "good grade" of hair, I new something was up...the only thing is, will your hair eventually be straight.  I love my coils


----------



## Hairgasm (Oct 3, 2006)

ThursdayGirl said:
			
		

> I'm not sure it will do much. Lipase is usually secreted into the small intestines. So it never sees the hydrochloric acid and peptidases in the stomach. I'm guessing if you're eating it on an empty stomach, lipase is going to be broken down like any other protein. Some proteins are built and modified to withstand the acid and enzymes of the stomach, others become activated there. I don't think lipase is one of them since it goes directly into the small intestine. If you were to take the lipase with food, it might stand a better chance since the food will buffer your stomach acids. Just a thought.


 
That's a good point, and something I will keep in mind.  I figure hey, I only paid $9.99 for the lipase powder, so even if it doesn't work to make me leaner, at least it will help with digesting fats - which I need.

I read an article online last night that a medical professional wrote about the benefits of lipase.  In his article, he claims that if you mix lipase with a carrier agent, like DMSO or pure aloe vera gel, and rub it on your skin in a fatty area, he claims you will see a noticeable difference from the lipase dissolving the subcutaneous fat.  He recommends that you do a small patch test in an inconspicuous area, like the side of your torso.

A mighty claim indeed, but interesting and harmless enough for me to try.  There are MANY things I have experimented with (not drugs!) that were supposed to be hogwash and ended up coming close to saving my life.  Not saying that lipase is a life or death thing, but I'm interested enough to experiment with it.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Oct 3, 2006)

very interesting read.

does anyone have any pics of their texture change?


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 3, 2006)

MrsHouston said:
			
		

> However, using straws put extra "air" in your body which eqauls gas


 
I never knew that   I'm a "drink everything with a straw" person myself.


----------



## trinigul (Oct 3, 2006)

I've been taking MSM for a year now and my hair texture has definitely changed.  I'm debating whether to even texturize next April since:

1.  You can't tell the difference between my hair and the processed hair
2.  My own hair is softer

I run and the joints are nolonger hurting.
Skin's glowing.

I just don't have anything bad to say about MSM.  (I get mine from evolutionhealth.com)  Well, that's a lie.  It tastes like CRAP!  I take a tablespoon a day with a tablespoon of molasses (not for the faint of heart).  I'm glad I actually stuck with something from this site out.


----------



## cicilypayne (Oct 3, 2006)

Great thread, I took my MSM off of the fridge I stop using it because it really made me breakout. I never had breakouts, before not even as a teenager. I'm scared but I started it again  with 1 lil of water I will try to consume 2 more lil today. Hopefully and maybe take msm every other day, until i can order the better quality one londondiva posted.


----------



## LondonDiva (Oct 3, 2006)

Even though bad, it's good because MSM related breakouts are the toxins being released from your body.  I'm actually waiting for mine, because I can't wait for all this crap (toxins wise ) to be gone!!!

As for the straws and gas thing, doesn't pertain to me, rarely fart or burp.


----------



## LondonDiva (Oct 3, 2006)

* MSM helps the body eliminate toxins including lactic acid build-up from strenuous exercise. *
Drinking plenty of water is very important for anyone wishing to have good health. The fact that MSM detoxifies means that you need to keep water moving into the body so that the toxins can be eliminated without stressing other organs of the body, such as the kidneys.

MSM makes cell walls permeable, allowing water and nutrients to freely flow into cells and allowing wastes and toxins to properly flow out. 

MSM makes cells less swollen and improves the flexibility between cells. Flexible tissues are more elastic . Cells that are less swollen take up nutrients better and release intracellular toxins easier. This has a huge impact in the reduction of toxins within our body. Toxins cause numerous problems, including the development of cancer cells, in our system. 

A study in the Annals of the New York Academy of Sciences showed that MSM reduced the presence and toxicity of several kinds of solvent hydrocarbons such as benzene, chlorobenzene and toluene in live animal subjects.


----------



## gn1g (Oct 3, 2006)

yes Hair Love you have an audience and I for one am leaning forward to catch every tip. I have a couple of questions and comments for you.

1. WHy are you taking the Iron Glycinoe during your cycle? I take Iron randomly but mostly during that time to help lighten the flow. I also take it to help minimize my shedding.

2. Do you know of any supplment that stops shedding.

3. Cooper 2mg per day is suppose to turn your gray hair back to its normal color and so does alfafa.

4. I take papaya enzmyes with most every meal, do you think people need stronger enzymes? 

5. Tell us more about other supplements u take?


I get all bloat and itchy when I don't take the MSM also.


----------



## pureenergy77 (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow...I will definitely be ordering some MSM. I want to try this for my hair, and I'm just amazed that I can kill 2 birds with one stone. I've been having arthritic like knee pain since a fall a couple of years ago. I haven't been taking anything for it, because I thought I would have to take a prescription drug to help it.  I cannot wait to try this! It's amazing how much you learn on this board, and I thank you all for sharing.


----------



## Hairgasm (Oct 3, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> yes Hair Love you have an audience and I for one am leaning forward to catch every tip. I have a couple of questions and comments for you.
> 
> 1. WHy are you taking the Iron Glycinoe during your cycle? I take Iron randomly but mostly during that time to help lighten the flow. I also take it to help minimize my shedding.
> 
> ...


 
Hi there!  As you can see, I am no longer "Hair Love."  I'll answer your  questions in order:

1.  I take iron glycinate during my cycle because I feel kinda blah duirng my period from the blood (iron) loss.  As I mentioned, I don't take any supplement with strict regularity anymore.  That's because I spent decades on strict supplement regimens.  I figure I have a pretty solid health foundation since I never, ever get sick.  I do a supplement here and there for maintenance.  The iron glycinate I use, by Nature's Bounty, contains Vitamin C, which helps the iron to absorb better.  If you Google 'iron glycinate,' you'll see what the medical community and consumers think of this form of iron as opposed to other types.  It stops me from feeling sluggish and rundown during my period.  I take one or two pills the week of my period, nothing major.  Iron builds up in the liver and can be VERY toxic if you take too much.  That's why I limit it to 2-3x a month outside of any red meat (sorry, but yum!), spinach and mutivitamin I take.

2.  As for shedding, I noticed that taking silica and eating a lot of various proteins stopped my shedding.  Eat a wide range of clean, antibiotic and hormone-free proteins from plant AND animal sources (eggs, turkey, chicken, fish, beans, lentils, nuts, etc.).  That's if you're not a vegetarian.  

3.  Thanks for the copper tip.  I heard that before, but what I don't get is that I've taken copper all my life and I still have some gray hair.  I heard that brewer's yeast, iodine, and kelp are supposed to help, but they didn't do jack in the gray hair department for me.  I read that blackstrap molasses, when consumed, is supposed to help.  We'll see.  My friend said she didn't take Pepperie tea (www.pepperie.com) consistently enough to see results, so that will be hit or miss for me.

4.  As for enzymes, it's not so much that you need _stronger_ enzymes, but a wider RANGE of enzymes.  From my recollection, papaya enzyme pills only contain the enzymes that break down carbs (amylase), fat (lipase), and proteins (protease).  There are MANY more enzymes than that!  For example, lactase breaks down milk sugar, cellulase breaks down plant fibers (cellulose), serrapeptase comes from the belly of a silkworm and it digests non-living matter like tumors and such.  Vitalzym is known to be one of the best on the market, if not the best.  There are all kinds of forums on the Internet from Vitalzym users who swear it broke down their blood clots and dissolved tumors.  I tried serrapeptase, and I can attest that it dissolved and liquefied something in my body, because I had all kinds of weird stuff coming out of my body in mucous form.  I wasn't even sick, but I took it as a preventative measure.  Serrapeptase scavenges yucky matter out of your bloodstream and dissolves fibroid tumors and stuff.  I could go on, but I think I've been pretty thorough on this.

5.  What else do I take?  Hmm...what DON'T I take is the question.  LOL.  I take lecithin and milk thistle for my liver.  At the beginning of each new season, I use a product called Ultimate Cleanse by Nature's Way which is a full-body cleanse that cleans not just your colon, but your ORGANS (liver, kidneys, etc.), lymphatic system and bloodstream.  You can get it at Whole Foods and GNC, and most nutritional supplement shops.  It's a seven-day cleanse.  You eat light (fish, chicken, fruit, veggies, rice, etc.) and have no alcohol, caffeine, or nicotine that week and just take some of the herbal and some of the fiber pills.  BEST CLEANSE EVER!  Not only do you shed solid stuff, but mucousy, gunky stuff from your gallbladder, liver, lymphatic fluid, and toxic bloodstream matter.

Whenever something works for me, I spread the word, but I ESPECIALLY make sure I share the 411 with my own.  If any of this works for you, spread the word!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 3, 2006)

Hairgasm said:
			
		

> Hi there! As you can see, I am no longer "Hair Love."


 
By any name, you are a Gift!


----------



## ADB (Oct 3, 2006)

Hairgasm said:
			
		

> Vitalzym is known to be one of the best on the market, if not the best.  There are all kinds of forums on the Internet from Vitalzym users who swear it broke down their blood clots and dissolved tumors.  I tried serrapeptase, and I can attest that it dissolved and liquefied something in my body, because I had all kinds of weird stuff coming out of my body in mucous form.  I wasn't even sick, but I took it as a preventative measure.  Serrapeptase scavenges yucky matter out of your bloodstream and dissolves fibroid tumors and stuff.  I could go on, but I think I've been pretty thorough on this.



How many Vitalzym pills do you take a day to notice any change in your body?  I looked them up and they are pretty expensive.


----------



## Blu217 (Oct 3, 2006)

I take a massive amount of MSM - about 9400mgs of the crystallized kind per day, or one scoop, in my coffee. The coffee masks the taste entirely. The dog gets some, the cat gets some and I get some. 

My hair seemed softer for a while, but I noticed my most recent new growth is thick and wily as usual. I am probably 4b, but my hair is fine. I cannot get by without a relaxer. I used a milk treatment to straighten it some, just to get me by for the week.

My skin seems to show the real results of MSM. Marks fade almost immediately and despite having always looked young, I'm looking younger than ever. There are absolutely no lines on my face--no frown, no smile, no crows' feet. It's given me a botoxed appearance, which is cool.

I also used to have sore ankles from the stress of walking around on my new tile floors. I haven't felt that in ages, since starting the MSM. When I've slacked off, it does come back. It also got rid of the arthritic pain in my mom's knees and now she's sending it to her friends to try. 

It's not been hair miracle, but it's definitely going to be a permanent supplement for me.


----------



## Hairgasm (Oct 4, 2006)

ADB said:
			
		

> How many Vitalzym pills do you take a day to notice any change in your body? I looked them up and they are pretty expensive.


 
I never tried the Vitalzym brand.  For the fibroid and tumor-dissolving protocol, I think you have to take like 20 pills a day.  It's expensive when you think of it in the short term, but if it's beneficial to your health, IMO my health is priceless.  Besides, you only take that many until your fibroids and tumors shrink and/or dissolve, and then just a bit for maintenance.

What I took was Serrapeptase, which is one of the main enzymes in Vitalzym.  This is where I got mine: www.serrapeptase.org  I followed the directions on the bottle, though I did take some on an empty stomach before bed.  With food, it just digests protein.  Without food, it goes to work on the fibrous and tumorous junk.

I'm not a doctor, just a consumer and self-experimenter.  Nothing I say is gospel; I'm just relaying my own experience.  It took me a good 2-3 weeks before I passed that icky goo.  :creatures


----------



## ADB (Oct 4, 2006)

Hairgasm said:
			
		

> I never tried the Vitalzym brand.  For the fibroid and tumor-dissolving protocol, I think you have to take like 20 pills a day.  It's expensive when you think of it in the short term, but if it's beneficial to your health, IMO my health is priceless.  Besides, you only take that many until your fibroids and tumors shrink and/or dissolve, and then just a bit for maintenance.
> 
> What I took was Serrapeptase, which is one of the main enzymes in Vitalzym.  This is where I got mine: www.serrapeptase.org  I followed the directions on the bottle, though I did take some on an empty stomach before bed.  With food, it just digests protein.  Without food, it goes to work on the fibrous and tumorous junk.
> 
> I'm not a doctor, just a consumer and self-experimenter.  Nothing I say is gospel; I'm just relaying my own experience.  It took me a good 2-3 weeks before I passed that icky goo.  :creatures



Thank you for all the info!  I am pretty heathy but I'm going to purchase some of the enzymes from serrapeptase and see if I notice any differance in my body and overall health.


----------



## Amour (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey, interesting post.

slightly (well completely off topic) but I think I have found the engagement ring of my DREAMS in your avatar    . Is it a Tiffany's I think i am going to have to start dropping some serious hints lol, just kidding. Yeah so, who's the designer?

sorry to hijack the thread, but erm i think ima go out and get me some MSM


----------



## LondonDiva (Oct 4, 2006)

Been on the Distilpure MSM since Saturday. No aches no pains. No stiffness in the knees. No headaches, no breakouts so far. Increased energy, just waiting on the hair growth


----------



## maleucia (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm about to get on board the MSM ship today. As a longtime reader (lurker) of these boards, I went and bought some of the TriMedica brand a couple of months ago from GNC. I hadn't taken any yet because I was pregnant and then nursing and I didn't get a definate answer on how it would affect the baby. Its good to know what some of the long term effects of taking it are.


----------



## gn1g (Oct 4, 2006)

Hairgasm,  Thanks for responding.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Oct 4, 2006)

hairgasm, you appear to be up on your game and will try and stick to anything that will be beneficial to your health, much like myself.  I was just curious after you stated about the mucousy stuff being expelled from the body, it reminds me of *woodroot tonic* which I fell off since taking so much other stuff, but I used to take religiously every night and this stuff was like  woa!  have you ever tried it?


http://www.aspoonful.com/html/woodroot.html


----------



## gn1g (Oct 4, 2006)

nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> hairgasm, you appear to be up on your game and will try and stick to anything that will be beneficial to your health, much like myself. I was just curious after you stated about the mucousy stuff being expelled from the body, it reminds me of *woodroot tonic* which I fell off since taking so much other stuff, but I used to take religiously every night and this stuff was like woa! have you ever tried it?
> 
> 
> http://www.aspoonful.com/html/woodroot.html


 
what's the ingredients of the woodroot, and why did you start taking it?


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Oct 4, 2006)

Is anyone taking vitamin C with her MSM? I have never focused on taking vitamin C while on MSM, but I have always read that MSM should be taken with vitamin C for maximal results? Can anyone give input?


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Oct 4, 2006)

[





			
				gn1g said:
			
		

> what's the ingredients of the woodroot, and why did you start taking it?


 
 dawg- my response didn't go through and I typed an earful.  Sorry I hijacked your thread  hairgasm..

I originally took woodroot tonic for my eczema and with my allergies blowing my nose all day I thought it would help.  Taking it by itself alleviated the eczema somewhat but boy did it clear up that mucous!!!!

It is nast as all ears because it is bitter.  That's why I like the blue montain brand because they carry spearmint flavor but sold out everywhere!!

the ingredients are:
Purified Distilled Water
Four Main Strength
Chaney Root
African Cayenne
Sarsaparilla
Cerasee
God Bush
Burdock
Sour Sop Leaf 
Stiffcock Strongback
Jack In A Bush
Saw Palmetto Berries
Sage
Bitters
Cinnamon
Cloves
Ginger

here's another read-up 
http://www.rootzreggae.com/Rootz-kulcha/BabaRahsan.htm


----------



## Hairgasm (Oct 4, 2006)

nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> hairgasm, you appear to be up on your game and will try and stick to anything that will be beneficial to your health, much like myself. I was just curious after you stated about the mucousy stuff being expelled from the body, it reminds me of *woodroot tonic* which I fell off since taking so much other stuff, but I used to take religiously every night and this stuff was like woa! have you ever tried it?
> 
> 
> http://www.aspoonful.com/html/woodroot.html


 
Hi nomoweavesfome.  Yes, it's true - I'm a health fanatic.  Not perfect or even disciplined by any means, but definitely concerned and proactive when it comes to my health.  I strive for balance, meaning I eat healthy and clean 75% of the time.  I can get down on some greasy soul food, though, and I do once a week.  I also love champagne and apple martinis and indulge in them once or twice a week.  Life is too short for deprivation!   

I have never heard of that tonic, but it sounds interesting!  I'll read more about it.  Can you give us more details on what it does for you?  And how do you take it?

I can honestly say I have not had a cold, flu, stomach illness or anything of that sort in 10 years.  I believe that illness is not only a frame of mind and low energy pattern, but it is also a result of not cleansing and nourishing our bodies.  Hey, it's my belief and it works for me.  I'm certainly not saying it's everyone's truth.

When I've been around negative people or slacking in the nutrition department, my throat starts to get scratchy and I feel slightly feverish.  That's when I take control, do a day of fasting and internal cleansing herbs and fiber with tons of distilled water, load up on MSM, zinc, and vitamin C, eat nourishing whole foods, get more rest, and straight CUT negativity out of my life.

Whenever I hear someone say stuff like, "Black women have lower self-esteem than other women," or "Black women don't take care of their health as well as women of other races do," I'm like - you obviously haven't met me.  Because I care about myself very much, and believe that EVERYONE should.

Not trying to make this a racial pity party, but I feel that Black women get dogged a lot in society - by our men AND the rest of mankind.  Thus, I double up in the self-love department and give to myself the care, comfort, and consideration I expect to receive from others.  It works!

I say, pamper yourself to the hilt!!!  Do what is good for you always.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Oct 5, 2006)

Hairgasm said:
			
		

> Hi nomoweavesfome. Yes, it's true - I'm a health fanatic. Not perfect or even disciplined by any means, but definitely concerned and proactive when it comes to my health. I strive for balance, meaning I eat healthy and clean 75% of the time. I can get down on some greasy soul food, though, and I do once a week. I also love champagne and apple martinis and indulge in them once or twice a week. Life is too short for deprivation!
> 
> I have never heard of that tonic, but it sounds interesting! I'll read more about it. Can you give us more details on what it does for you? And how do you take it?
> 
> ...


 

girl me and you can be friends - I feel the same I like the way you think and it's true.  As far as the woodroot- I've been taking on and off for @ 7 years.  It definitely cleanses.  You WILL make that bowel movement and it WILL get rid of the mucous!  I haven't had any real health issues thank the Lord in Heaven so I never had to take for anything serious but I had a friend who had tumor in brain and started with that and he has a clean bill of health now.  he's the one that started me on it.  He takes his with Karomantee tonic as well though -  I just have allergies and eczema which I found people who are most suceptible - (can't spell) to that are those who are deficient in Omega 3 so I've upped my game on that and I am actually haven't had an eczema itch flare up in 4 weeks.  So I guess it is true and it is working.  I still struggle with allergies BUT it is not nearly as bad as it was, I will definitely give the Omega 3 therapy time to work.. I also ordered this stuff called ALLERNON( http://www.allernon.com/view.asp ) which is supposed to make your body develop antibodies  to pollen, mold, dust etc so you are no longer allergic.--  Just waiting for the UPS man to knock on my door anyday!  I'm all off topic but I can go on about health all day too!!!!!!!! I tell you I'm gonna live to @ 130 years old!!!  u too!! gonna give you a shout out when they announce the old people birthday on the news!!  lol


----------



## Hairgasm (Oct 5, 2006)

Nomoweavesfome, I sent you a PM.


----------



## ToyToy (Oct 5, 2006)

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> Is anyone taking vitamin C with her MSM? I have never focused on taking vitamin C while on MSM, but I have always read that MSM should be taken with vitamin C for maximal results? Can anyone give input?


 
I take 2 1000mg MSM with 150 mg (if I'm correct) Vitamin C a day. It comes together in the tablet. I've only started three days ago, though, so I can't really comment yet. I drink tons of water along with it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 5, 2006)

nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> girl me and you can be friends - I feel the same I like the way you think and it's true. As far as the woodroot- I've been taking on and off for @ 7 years. It definitely cleanses. You WILL make that bowel movement and it WILL get rid of the mucous! I haven't had any real health issues thank the Lord in Heaven so I never had to take for anything serious but I had a friend who had tumor in brain and started with that and he has a clean bill of health now. he's the one that started me on it. He takes his with Karomantee tonic as well though - I just have allergies and eczema which I found people who are most suceptible - (can't spell) to that are those who are deficient in Omega 3 so I've upped my game on that and I am actually haven't had an eczema itch flare up in 4 weeks. So I guess it is true and it is working. I still struggle with allergies BUT it is not nearly as bad as it was, I will definitely give the Omega 3 therapy time to work.. I also ordered this stuff called ALLERNON( http://www.allernon.com/view.asp ) which is supposed to make your body develop antibodies to pollen, mold, dust etc so you are no longer allergic.-- Just waiting for the UPS man to knock on my door anyday! I'm all off topic but I can go on about health all day too!!!!!!!! I tell you I'm gonna live to @ 130 years old!!! u too!! gonna give you a shout out when they announce the old people birthday on the news!! lol


 
I should send you guys the $75.00 an hour I'm paying my therapist!!! This is excellent information on multiple levels from self love to proactive health care... Man I hit the lotto when I found this board. Thank you wonderful sisters for sharing and just know that at least this girl is getting some great education and encouragement from you.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Oct 5, 2006)

ToyToy said:
			
		

> I take 2 1000mg MSM with 150 mg (if I'm correct) Vitamin C a day. It comes together in the tablet. I've only started three days ago, though, so I can't really comment yet. I drink tons of water along with it.


Thanks ToyToy. I think I may actually go out and purchase some vitamin C supplements since I will be using the MSM powder.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 5, 2006)

If you drink juice, do you really need more vitamin C?


----------



## Brownshugaz (Oct 5, 2006)

I just started taking my MSM and I mix it with Emergen'C powder mix. Its great thus far


----------



## ADB (Oct 5, 2006)

nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> girl me and you can be friends - I feel the same I like the way you think and it's true.  As far as the woodroot- I've been taking on and off for @ 7 years.  It definitely cleanses.  You WILL make that bowel movement and it WILL get rid of the mucous!  I haven't had any real health issues thank the Lord in Heaven so I never had to take for anything serious but I had a friend who had tumor in brain and started with that and he has a clean bill of health now.  he's the one that started me on it.  He takes his with Karomantee tonic as well though -  I just have allergies and eczema which I found people who are most suceptible - (can't spell) to that are those who are deficient in Omega 3 so I've upped my game on that and I am actually haven't had an eczema itch flare up in 4 weeks.  So I guess it is true and it is working.  I still struggle with allergies BUT it is not nearly as bad as it was, I will definitely give the Omega 3 therapy time to work.. I also ordered this stuff called ALLERNON( http://www.allernon.com/view.asp ) which is supposed to make your body develop antibodies  to pollen, mold, dust etc so you are no longer allergic.--  Just waiting for the UPS man to knock on my door anyday!  I'm all off topic but I can go on about health all day too!!!!!!!! I tell you I'm gonna live to @ 130 years old!!!  u too!! gonna give you a shout out when they announce the old people birthday on the news!!  lol



This is such good information.  I love learning about new things that can make you healthier.  I wonder...do you think I could take the woodroot along with the Serrapeptase?


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Oct 5, 2006)

ADB said:
			
		

> This is such good information. I love learning about new things that can make you healthier. I wonder...do you think I could take the woodroot along with the Serrapeptase?


 
lol - I know don't you love it!!  we gonna live long ya'll!!  lol  I wanna be alive when Jesus comes back!  

anywhoo let me stop crackin!!  I don't see why you couldn't use it in conjunction with Serrapeptase.  In fact it sounds very beneficial but I'm no doctor.  I personally take woodroot upon bedtime.(that's if you don't mind morning boo-boo)  Works great!  I guess it depends on how you want to space your supplements out.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Oct 5, 2006)

Nymphe said:
			
		

> If you drink juice, do you really need more vitamin C?


It depends on how much vitamin C is in your drink. I'm interested in finding out the ratio of MSM to vitamin C that should be taken.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you ladies, that was very helpful.  I do have some questions though.  Since I've started my hair journey the first thing I did was go out and buy products, supplements included.  My health/eating patter was the pitts (I was a college student).

My body was not absorbing the supplements I was taking so I just stopped taking them.  I tried the Ultimate Cleanse by Nature's Bounty but I stopped because it was really (really) making me sick I guess it was too much for me.  I'll try it again come spring perhaps. (i'm eating healthier)

My queston is this:  To help absorption, should I do a cleanse then take digestive enzymes?  Or if I start the digestive enzymes, would those not work also?

Is there a cheaper alternative to serrapeptase?  I'm a former college student and money is an issue 

Thanks again!!


----------



## XXXtacy (Oct 5, 2006)

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> Welcome to the board!   And thanks so much for sharing your story.   Yea it is very good to hear someone's results from longterm use of MSM.   I had to laugh at your story when you said you didn't want to scare the kids.   I have been taking TriMedica powdered MSM for maybe 5months now...  Hmmm, i'm not quite ready to contribute my growth or my halted shedding to MSM, just yet.   *I do swear that it has helped my knees feel better *and I do not get sinus headaches every week like i used to.  And when i do get them, they are very mild...so i plan to continue using because of these benefits...Maybe 5yrs down the road from here i'll be posting with great longterm results as you are...



I love MSM!! Havent taken it in a few months because of I ran out. Will definately start back when I purchase some more.  I was supposed to get cortisone shots in one of my knees because I injured my knee. Put it off for a little while. Started taking MSM to promote hair growth and It was wonderful. My skin looked fabulous and have not had any problems with my knee.


----------



## Hairgasm (Oct 6, 2006)

tuffCOOKiE said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies, that was very helpful. I do have some questions though. Since I've started my hair journey the first thing I did was go out and buy products, supplements included. My health/eating patter was the pitts (I was a college student).
> 
> My body was not absorbing the supplements I was taking so I just stopped taking them. I tried the Ultimate Cleanse by Nature's Bounty but I stopped because it was really (really) making me sick I guess it was too much for me. I'll try it again come spring perhaps. (i'm eating healthier)
> 
> ...


 
Hi there.  Just so you know, you were probably experiencing the breakthrough toxin purge when you were getting sick on Ultimate Cleanse.  That's what it does.  It pulls stuff out of your cells into your bloodstream so it can be excreted via your skin, kidneys and colon.  What you had is called a "cleansing crisis."  If you were to do the full 7 days, the next time it would be easier.

You can start enzymes ANY TIME.  Just be sure to space them apart from medication, caffeine and alcohol, because they rapidly break everything down.  I took an enzyme pill with my coffee once.  I felt like I had smoked crack!   

Serrapeptase is a protein-digesting enzyme.  Yes, there are cheaper alternatives I suppose, such as other proteases like bromelain (from pineapples) or any other protein enzyme on an empty stomach and with food.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 1, 2008)

Bumpinggggggg


----------



## winterinatl (Jul 1, 2008)

This was a great thread; I was thinking of it the other day but wouldn't have known where to start.  thanks!


----------



## robot. (Jul 1, 2008)

thank you so much for bumping! this is a great thread!


----------



## infojunkie (Jul 1, 2008)

Well being the information junkie that I am, this thread has definitely been overload for me. And I loved every second of it!

Hairgasm, you're my new best bud, so glad you came to LHCF. I'm soooo subscribing to this thread.

Happy Hair Growing and Great Health To All!


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 1, 2008)

We never saw her hair tho? erplexed
Can anyone show me?


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 1, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> We never saw her hair tho? erplexed
> Can anyone show me?



Thats what I would like to see too after reading this thread

Welp all I can say is MSM made me HELLA SICK!

too scared to touch it again


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 1, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Thats what I would like to see too after reading this thread
> 
> Welp all I can say is MSM made me HELLA SICK!
> 
> too scared to touch it again



Not to be negative but she never said anything about the picture after the girls kept asking.

Im guessing you were detoxing.
I picked that Lingisul (sp) up today and Vit C. I was taking liquid MSM previously

I was wondering why my new growth was hella soft. I thought it was just from being natural...but that is STILL a possibility.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 1, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Not to be negative but she never said anything about the picture after the girls kept asking.
> 
> Im guessing you were detoxing.
> I picked that Lingisul (sp) up today and Vit C. I was taking liquid MSM previously
> ...



yeah its a serious detox , and I'm a wimp and cannot take it! I was miserable! 

I get my sulfur from garlic , no symptoms! 

thats a possibility plus your taking good care of your hair


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 1, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> yeah its a serious detox , and I'm a wimp and cannot take it! I was miserable!
> 
> I get my sulfur from garlic , no symptoms!
> 
> thats a possibility plus your taking good care of your hair



Were you drinkin a lot of water too? I bet you were. If not well, you know.
As long as you get it, the method doesnt mater! 

Yeah, I'm trying. this natural hair is new to me and super awesome.  Im still amazed at the fact that this CURLY hair is MY hair.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 1, 2008)

um...is this the same MSM that old people take for joint health?

methyl something


----------



## Kurly K (Jul 2, 2008)

i dont take any supplements and my friends always yease me about my "asian" hair when it blowdried


----------



## stormy07 (Jul 2, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> um...is this the same MSM that old people take for joint health?
> 
> * methyl* something



yessum 

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Methylsulfonylmethane

http://www.healingdaily.com/conditions/MSM-for-joint-pain.htm

[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Duchesse (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh Man! I read all 12 pages just to get a pic and nothing!

I've taken vitamin Shoppe brand msm for about 8 months. I didn't notice any texture changes but my skin looks amazing now I must say.

I need to order more though, I would love to have some Asian hurr on my head(just joking ).


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Jul 2, 2008)

i wish there were some photos somewhere, but i'll still take my MSM for its other benefits... i've been slacking for a few months...


----------



## d-rock (Jul 2, 2008)

Demi_DC said:


> I agree, I don't think the black population has a deficiency in sulfur erplexed . and I certainly do not think it has anything to do with race. This is a mystery though?



I have to agree with you. I think "black" people in general are very mixed (in terms of ancestry). Enough so, to result in a lot of inconsistency in our genetic make-up, making such a generalization about a group of people classified using incorrect color tags, pretty presumptuous.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 15, 2012)

bump..........


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 15, 2012)

any update Hairgasm


----------



## gn1g (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ is she still here, I think she changed her name.


----------



## Tiye (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been taking msm since about the same time as the OP. No Asian hair for me yet durnit (just kidding)! Has anyone else converted Afronaps to Asian tresses with msm yet? I know that would be bad news for the relaxer and weave industry but do share anyway.


----------



## BusyLady (Feb 20, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> You go Hair Luv, you really informed me and for that I'm grateful!
> 
> I am so behind on the hair care thing, I've been wearing braids for the past 6 years, I had terrible hair sheding PP (after baby) and man I just hid from the problem by getting my hair braided over and over and over, until 2 weeks ago! Now I am gonig to nurse my hair back to health based on the information I'm finding here on this site!
> 
> ...



Hello. That happened to me also. I needed iron. See ur doctor check for anemia.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 12, 2012)

Where can I buy the msm online? Or is it available in stores?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yorkpatties (Mar 12, 2012)

Tiye said:


> Has anyone else converted Afronaps to Asian tresses with msm yet? I know that would be bad news for the relaxer and weave industry but do share anyway.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Mar 12, 2012)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Where can I buy the msm online? Or is it available in stores?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I buy the store brand from CVS, in pill form. I don't think they carry the powdered form but if you check GNC or Vitamin Shoppe or something, I think they would be more likely to have the powdered form. I think.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Mar 12, 2012)

What's MSM?


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## bride91501 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been taking MSM for about a month now.  Starting taking it due to knee pain that seems to be releated to my asthma symptons. My knees feel great- all the pain is now gone.  Haven't been able to attribute it to any increased growth or texture change though. 

Dammit it....no silky Asian hair for me


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 24, 2012)

lol..............


----------



## Vashti (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't really care about hair texture but I've read that it can help with hair growth. I may pick up a bottle tomorrow.


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 24, 2012)

Vashti - I read that MSM helps with hair growth by extending the Anagen/Growth phase.


----------



## Vashti (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info claud-uk. I purchased a bottle but haven't started using yet.


----------



## missyanne (Jul 4, 2012)

I have been taken MSM for 7 months, no Asian hair for me. It did smooth my kinks in the back and edge but nothing dramatic. I take it mostly cause it help with my joint pain.


----------



## DirectorChic (Jul 4, 2012)

_Double agree_ but check this statement out from that article's post earlier:

For general use, MSM - Methylsulfonylmethane - should be taken internally as a food (dietary) supplement. MSM is necessary for collagen synthesis: skin, hair and nails. MSM keeps cells from becoming rigid. MSM softens tissue ("the beauty mineral"), and is believed to* relieve  stress*, *asthma, arthritis*, inflammation, constipation, candida, detoxify the body and increase blood circulation, reduce muscle cramps, and back pain, help muscles to heal, increases energy, alertness, *mental calmness, and the ability to concentrate.* MSM scavenges free radicals, relieves allergies to food and pollens, helps the liver produce choline, controls acidity in stomach and ulcers, coats intestinal tract so parasites lose ability to hang on,* helps with hypersensitivity to drugs*, *increases body’s ability to produce insulin, is important for carbohydrate metabolism, and speeds wound healing.
*
Is this why they say blacks have the least of this element because of what MSM does?


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 5, 2012)

umm..I've been taking about 5000mg per day over the last 6 months...it might be a trick of the light, but people have been asking me if I wear contacts because my eyes look lighter...I don't have Asian hair yet, but I did notice that my hair is growing out of scalp a slight lighter than 1B

also the 5000mg per day was making me zone out, and I needed a nap in the middle of the day..so side effects can be YMMV


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 5, 2012)

Definitely should start msn. I tried it for a week a few years ago lol. It'll help with my muscle soreness as well, I hope.


----------



## gn1g (Jul 5, 2012)

I was just thinking of this thread, wondering what benefits the OP found.  I've been brushing my teeth with MSM and it makes a world of difference in strengthening my teeth and making them less sensitive.


----------



## Subscribe (Jan 2, 2014)

Bump it bump it


----------



## HomesteaderDreams (Jan 4, 2014)

any news about that lipase powder? hairgasm?


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 6, 2014)

Bumping for more replies.
I read the entire thread, quite informative Hairgasm provided some wonderful products for health, thanks for that Years ago i took MSM and i did notice a difference in my knee pains can't say i remember noticing a difference in my hair texture or growth but i need to get back on this very soon because there are days when i feel worse than an arthritic old lady.


----------



## larry3344 (May 18, 2016)

bump...great thread to discuss every so often.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (May 18, 2016)

It think your hair texture naturally can change after a certain number of years.


----------



## Chicoro (May 19, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> It think your hair texture naturally can change after a certain number of years.



Mine does. Every 7 years my hair texture changes on a limited spectrum. Years 1 through 7 it gets very fine and straighter. Years 8 through 14 it goes from fine to coarser. My skin color changes too. I go from brown to a lighter yellow and back again.


----------

